# Rayman Origins: Unterschiede zwischen den Spielfiguren?



## Herbboy (16. April 2012)

Ich hab seit dem Wochenende Rayman Origins, echt superwitzig zu spielen   aber was hat es mit den ganzen Spielfiguren auf sich? Ist das einfach just for fun, also völlig egal, mit welcher Spielfigur man spielt? Oder kriegt man mit der einen Spielfigur ein anderes Leveldesign als mit der anderen Figur, oder kann bestimmte Dinge besser absolvieren oder so? Oder gibt es da besondere "Errungenschaften", zB alle Levels mit dem blauen Rayman gemeistert oder so was?

und diese "Schatzkisten": tauchen die zufällig auf, oder sind die versteckt? Hab da so 2-3 Levels, die im Medaillion eigentlich einen Symbol-Platz für eine Schatzkiste haben, aber ich hab noch keine Schatzkiste entdeckt...


----------



## svd (17. April 2012)

Ich glaube, die unterschiedlichen Spielfiguren sind echt nur für den Multiplayermodus da. 
Unterschiede gibt's höchstens in der Größe der Figuren, dadurch auch beim Ducken?

Trophäen und Achievements gibt's ja eh nur bei den Konsolen. Und da auch keine charakterspezifischen.

Um die Schatztruhen zu bekommen, musst du die Electoons befreien. Je nach Menge werden die Truhen dann quasi freigeschalten.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2012)

Danke, ich hab jetzt auch gemerkt, dass für das "Kistensymbol" im Medaillon nur noch ein versteckter Raum für die Electoons nötig war, ich also gar nicht nach einer "weglaufenden" Kiste suchen musste - das ist wohl dann erst später in einer Art Zusatzlevel oder so...

Aber allein die Zeitvorgaben zu schaffen, meine Fresse... beim ersten Level ging es noch, beim zweiten hab ich es 4-5 mal versucht und war (obwohl ich natürlich nicht drauf geachtet hab, möglichst viele Lums zu sammeln) bei Ablauf der Zeit grad mal im drittletzten Bereich... 

Ich spiele gern mit diesem "dicken" Vieh, da erinnert mich an Stimpy von Ren&Stimpy


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2012)

Das Spiel lässt sich ja auch mit bis zu 4 Spielern an einem PC spielen. Die Tasten- oder Gamepadbelegung ist auch frei einstellbar. Hab das mal mit 2 anderen hier gespielt und das war ein Heidenspaß. Ist wirklich ein gutes Spiel geworden.
Und ich denke auch, dass die unterschiedlichen Charaktere nur interessant sind, wenn man mit mehreren spielt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2012)

Ich hab da noch eine Frage, und zwar sind über den Medaillons auch Symbole in dunkler Farbe, u.a. zB ein Pokal, siehe auch hier http://i.imgur.com/mAOSI.jpg 

Was genau ist das? Ich hab bei einem Level alle Medaillon-Dinge absolviert, aber dieser Pokal bleibt dunkel ^^ 


Mal schauen, ob ich es demnächst mal im coop spielen kann.


----------



## svd (18. April 2012)

Diese Orden bekommst du , wenn du in den entsprechenden Levels alle Electoons befreit hast.
Den letzten Orden natürlich für alle Electoons im ganzen Spiel, kommt dann also automatisch.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2012)

Also wirklich ALLE electoons? Denn diese rosafarbenden Symbole sind ja bereits geschafft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich spiele gern mit diesem "dicken" Vieh, da erinnert mich an Stimpy von Ren&Stimpy



Das "dicke" Vieh nennt sich Globox, wenn's beliebt. Meinst doch den blauen Tolpatsch, oder ? Kenner der Rayman-Reihe sollten schon seinen Namen wissen


----------



## svd (18. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also wirklich ALLE electoons? Denn diese rosafarbenden Symbole sind ja bereits geschafft.



Hehe, ja, ALLE. Da wirst du nochmal alle Levels abgrasen müssen. (Bei "Prince of Persia" (200 hast du die meisten Lightseeds wenigstens aus der Ferne sehen können.)

Mich erinnert der Globox an Figuren aus "Oggy und die Kakerlaken", eine ziemlich doofe (französische, die machen selten gute, finde ich ; ) ) Zeichentrickserie.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Mich erinnert der Globox an Figuren aus "Oggy und die Kakerlaken", eine ziemlich doofe (französische, die machen selten gute, finde ich ; ) ) Zeichentrickserie.


Tja, mit Animationsserien können die Baguette-Gourmets nicht besonders, das stimmt wohl. 
Ich bevorzuge Spongebob Schwammkopf. Zwar hirnrissig, aber extrem anarchischer Spaß.


----------



## svd (18. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tja, mit Animationsserien können die Baguette-Gourmets nicht besonders, das stimmt wohl.
> Ich bevorzuge Spongebob Schwammkopf. Zwar hirnrissig, aber extrem anarchischer Spaß.


 
Ein Clubmitglied! Ein Hoch auf die Magische Miesmuschel! *blölölöl*


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2012)

Das ist mein erstes Rayman, daher kannte ich Globox nicht. Aber als ich mit dem das erste mal ein Level abschloss, bin ich vor Lachen fast vom Stuhl gefallen: dieser treudoofe, grinsende Blick und die Tanzenden, lachenden electoons - das erinnerte mich total an das skurille Ren&Stimpy  http://www.upperplayground.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/ce79fbc086timpy1.jpg.jpg


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist mein erstes Rayman, daher kannte ich Globox nicht. Aber als ich mit dem das erste mal ein Level abschloss, bin ich vor Lachen fast vom Stuhl gefallen: dieser treudoofe, grinsende Blick und die Tanzenden, lachenden electoons - das erinnerte mich total an das skurille Ren&Stimpy  http://www.upperplayground.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/ce79fbc086timpy1.jpg.jpg



Oha, dein allererstes Rayman ??
Na dann musst du dir die alten Klassiker "Rayman 2" und "Rayman 3: Hodlum Havoc" antun. Optisch etwas ergraut, sicher, aber der Fun-Faktor ist noch heute immens. Kann ich nur empfehlen !


----------



## svd (18. April 2012)

Mit den 3D Raymans konnte ich bisher noch nie was anfangen. Rayman 2 (?) hat für mich das definiert, was ich seit jeher, eher abwertend, als die "Ugh...bisoftsteuerung" bezeichne.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war es für mich das erste Spiel, wo ich die Figur nicht aus deren Sicht gesteuert habe, also, wo "Pfeil oben" nicht immer "Vorwärts" war, sondern relativ zur Kameraperspektive. Wo ein "Sprung vorwärts über einen Abgrund", nach einem Kamerawechsel plötzlich zu "Gehen in den Abgrund" geworden ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Mit den 3D Raymans konnte ich bisher noch nie was anfangen. Rayman 2 (?) hat für mich das definiert, was ich seit jeher, eher abwertend, als die "Ugh...bisoftsteuerung" bezeichne.
> 
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war es für mich das erste Spiel, wo ich die Figur nicht aus deren Sicht gesteuert habe, also, wo "Pfeil oben" nicht immer "Vorwärts" war, sondern relativ zur Kameraperspektive. Wo ein "Sprung vorwärts über einen Abgrund", nach einem Kamerawechsel plötzlich zu "Gehen in den Abgrund" geworden ist.


Mit der Tastatur spielt man doch kein Rayman, also bitte !!! 
Mit einem einfachen Gamepad geht das locker von der Hand... Also ich zumindest hatte nie Schwierigkeiten damit, mir würde es nicht im Traum einfallen einen Jump'n Runner mit den Cursortasten zu zocken. Das spielt sich ebenso verkrampft wie bei den ersten "Tomb Raider"-Titeln. Das gewöhnt man sich schnell ab.


----------



## svd (18. April 2012)

Heh, genauso war's damals. Von "Tomb Raider" zu "Rayman 3D". Hatte zu der Zeit gar kein Gamepad. 
War das damals so verbreitet, also Gravis Gamepad oder MS Sidewinder? Oder hast du schon analoge Sticks gebraucht? Die gab's auf dem PC ja quasi erst mit PS1 Adapter, oder? 

Hab dem Spiel jedenfalls nach dem Demo nie wieder eine Chance gegeben, so wahrscheinlich die damalige und langjährige Platformer Referenz verpasst.
Na, vlt komm ich mal dazu, das nachzuholen.

edit: Für alle Interessierten... die ersten drei Rayman Spiele gibt's übrigens bei gog für je 6USD...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Heh, genauso war's damals. Von "Tomb Raider" zu "Rayman 3D". Hatte zu der Zeit gar kein Gamepad.
> War das damals so verbreitet, also Gravis Gamepad oder MS Sidewinder? Oder hast du schon analoge Sticks gebraucht? Die gab's auf dem PC ja quasi erst mit PS1 Adapter, oder?
> Hab dem Spiel jedenfalls nach dem Demo nie wieder eine Chance gegeben, so wahrscheinlich die damalige Platformer Referenz verpasst.
> Na, vlt komm ich mal dazu, das nachzuholen.


 
Es gab zu der PS1-Zeit durchaus dem Sony-Original nachempfundene Gamepads, selbst habe ich u.a. noch ein Uraltes im Keller liegen. Marke H&H (gibt es glaube auch heute noch, die Firma), mit USB-Schnittstelle. Davor haben bei mir tatsächlich zwei Gravis Gamepads (normale Variante und Pro, siehe unten) ihren Dienst verrichtet, bis ich diese mangels Kompatiblität nicht mehr mit neueren Titeln verwenden konnte.


----------

